# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  إشكال (5) الفرق بين لام الأمر ولام التعليل . (من شرح مختصر الأصول من علم الأصول

## أبو المنذر المنياوي

فرق الشيخ في شرح الأصول (ص/140) بين لام الأمر ولام التعليل فقال : (إذا كانت للتعليل فهي لام كي ، لا تسمى أمرا ، وإذا كانت لغير التعليل وتفيد الطلب فهي لام الأمر ، وهناك فرق لفظي بينهما : إذا وقعت ساكنة بعد ثم والواو والفاء فهي لام الأمر ... ثم مثل للام التعليل بقوله تعالى : (لِيَكْفُرُوا بِمَا آتَيْنَاهُمْ) .اهـ
وهنا تنبيه يتبين من مناقشة المثال الذي ذكره الشيخ قال الشعراوي في تفسيره : (واللام في { لِيَكْفُرُواْ... } [العنكبوت: 66] ليست لام التعليل؛ لأن الكفر لم يكُنْ مقصداً لهم، وحين عادوا بعد أن نجاهم الله إنما عادوا إلى أصلهم، فاللام هنا لام الأمر كما لو قلت: قم يا زيد وليقم عمرو، وعلامة لام الأمر أن تكون ساكنة، وهي هنا مكسورة لأنها في بداية الكلام، حيث لا يُبدأ بساكن، ولو وضعنا قبلها حرفاً لتبيَّن سكونها) .
والفرق بين اللامين يتبين في هذه النقاط :
1- فالفرق هو فرق في المعنى ، الذي يظهر من التعليل أو الأمر . فلام التعليل، تدخل على الفعل المضارع، ويكون ما بعدها علة لما قبلها، وهذه اللام دائما تأتي مجرورة، ويسميها البعض لام كي، لأنها كثيرة المجئ مع (كي) أو بمعنى كي.
أما لام الأمر: فإنها تدل على الطلب من أعلي لأقل مرتبة، أو من متساوٍ في الرتبة أو غيرهما وذلك من حيث المعنى.
2- لام الأمر تجزم الفعل ولام التعليل تنصبه .

----------


## أبو المنذر المنياوي

وبهذا يتبين أن اللام في قوله تعالى : (لِيَكْفُرُواْ) لام الأمر وليست لام التعليل كما ذكر الشيخ .

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

انظر للأهمية:
http://ferkous.com/home/?q=rihab-5-6

----------

